# Bloomin' onion and dilly beans



## squirrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Howdy all!

I'm on a junk food kick today and I wanted something fried, spicey and garlicy. Being close to Vidalia, GA, I recently got ahold of the motherload onion:








I mixed up some flour, salt, pepper, dried egg powder, garlic powder, onion powder and a hint of cayenne pepper. I then proceeded to "bloom" the onion by cutting it just so. You don't have to have one of those fancy little gadgets to cut a bloom, just don't cut all the way through and open up your "petals" very gently. I soaked it in ice water for about 15 minutes to help open her up a little more.













The key to getting a good crunchy onion is to dip it in the dry flour mix, getting it all in between the petals, then mix some of the flour with a little water to make a soupy batter, dip the onion in that, then back to the dry mix. Let it rest for 5 minutes.













Drop it in the hot oil, 375F, for about 5-6 minutes, drain and there ya go.







Make a dipping sauce by mixing mayo and your favorite spicey BBQ sauce. I also had some dilly beans I made a few days ago, yummy, crunchy, garlic love.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 20, 2010)

wow that looks good, that you for the detailed lesson


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!

I still have family in Vidalia  -- my cousin Angela who is 10 days younger than me.  We both had blond hair and blue eyes growing up, and everyone that didn't know us thought that we were twins.  I love her so much.  She's a pharmacist and is married to another pharmacist, and they own a pharmacy in town  They have a couple of gorgeous daughters, too, whom I love very much but haven't seen since the oldest one was just knee-high and the youngest was still an infant.  I think that they're both teenagers now.  Sucks that I couldn't be around for them.

I also have a Great Aunt and a 2nd cousin in Lyons, which is where I grew up.  I love my Aunt Jerry so much, she would always hug me no matter what.

Also, my Dad's parents (my grandparents) lived right behind us, and we lived in a house that Grandad had built, and he had a vegetable garden between us.  I would help him plow it and snap beans, etc.  He was so good to me.  They're both gone now due to cancer, though

My only point is that I love me some Vidalia Sweet Onions, and I have a pretty good understanding about them since that's exactly where I grew up.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 20, 2010)

That onion looks awesome thanks for the step by step 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The beans are gonna be good to I'm sure


----------



## roller (Jun 20, 2010)

Your onion looks real good thanks for the qview...Try dipping those beans in the batter and frying them...there so good.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW, how much of a retard am I. We have a vidalia, lousiana and up until this post, I thought thats where vidalia onions came from.


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2010)

Great, quarter after nine pm and i want a blooming onion.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 21, 2010)

myth - That is a great story! I didn't know you were a Georgia boy! Blonde hair and blue eyes huh? We might be related!

LOL Warren! Yep, I think there's some sorta law that states only a limited number of counties in the state of GA can grow the "trademark" vidalia onion.

Georgia is also the three "P" largest grower - peanuts, peaches and pecans

I can certainly beleive the pecan part, in the county I live in you can't drive from one end to the other without seeing a large, beautiful pecan tree, heck I have nearly thirty on my property!


----------



## wildflower (Jun 21, 2010)

Love PPPPPecans


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang Lady you just gave an Indiana boy an Idea for the cookout we have next weekend. But of course I will have to make a few test batches :)


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello Lady Squirrel,

I'm going to try it with Maui Onions.  I hope it comes out half as good as the one you made.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Great looking post Squirrel - that is a good looking onion for sure - making me hungry !!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Now that's so cool there cheryl you are still pulling off some really good looking recipes. I just have to try this one as soon as I can find a onion that as big as my head. Thanks for the recipe and the step by step directions I need it sometimes. Hey if the wife says it's OK will you move down here in Florida. Heck I'll even let you rout for the Bulldogs sometimes.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL Mark! A bit ironic since I am sitting here reading your post with my new Gator t-shirt on! Thanks again buddy!

Tonite is my last night posting for a while and I'm trying to reach the 300 mark! LOL!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good pics, good instructions, and great food. Congrats and a thumbs up for your thread.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 21, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LOL Mark! A bit ironic since I am sitting here reading your post with my new Gator t-shirt on! Thanks again buddy!
> 
> Tonite is my last night posting for a while and I'm trying to reach the 300 mark! LOL!


A girl after my own heart


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 21, 2010)

Since cowgirl won't marry me maybe you will cause I'm in love with your cookin:):)


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 23, 2010)

That looks great!! i had a kit to make them my ex wife bought and they didnt come out looking like yours, nice job. The kit thing was a pita and it said you had to soak the damn onion over night, who wants to wait that long for a greasy treat? Now i want to try one again!!


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 28, 2010)

i am making one of these now and he res a good recipe for the sauce it tastes like the restaurants

Dipping Sauce:
 
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 tablespoons cream-style horseradish sauce
1/3 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1 pinch ground black pepper
1/3 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope you're gonna post some pics! That's a great sauce recipe, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 28, 2010)

omg this thing was awesome ohh god i almost ate the whole thing myself haha i used premixed flour but added more stuff to it cause it smelled bland. Thanks for the insperation Squirrel I think lol ohh the grease mmm




















ohh man im gonna regret this thing lol stomach rumbling haha


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 28, 2010)

hmm pics didnt do it justice it looked way better than that and its hard to tell how big it was but thats a big plate so ya it was pretty damn big!!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, you can make some of the most awesome things. Wish I lived closer so I could come by and do taste tests!!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job!! I know what you mean about the picture not doing it justice, I actually felt the same way when I saw my pics. It's not something you get very often, but it sure is good!


----------



## bogeoklein (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure they could taste any better than they look because they look mighty tasty to me!


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 12, 2010)

Crap! I have to go to the store now.  Thanks a lot for this thread.


----------



## drphil (Jul 12, 2010)

Those Dilly beans look mighty tasty...Willing to share the recipe?

Thanks

DrPhil


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 13, 2010)

Bumpin in up for you DR Phil lol Squirrel?


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone seen anything from Squirrel lately?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep she was on yesterday( wed) eve....she sounded like she was full of spunk!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









SOB


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like she's gonna tear us a new one with a rib plate. T-Down.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I'm doing good today (It's my Birthday!) Things are going much better than expected, and it looks like no Chemo, atleast for now. Having radiation though, nothing like a good cattle prodding to start the day, I mean, I'm as freaky as the next gal, but durn that kinda hurts.

And I am planning my menu for the rib throwdown, I'm so excited just to be cooking again. You know I'm sick when I don't want to cook. I'm working on a cake for my b'day, so I'll post some pics later. I also am taking pics of my garden project so will be posting soon about that.

This video sums it up quite nicely!

 

Oh, and you better believe I'm bring my A-game !!!!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 15, 2010)

glad to hear things are going well. Happy Birthday


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

